# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  sending a package to Ukraine..

## ChrisC30

I've heard in some former Soviet nations, that the government charges someone a tax fee or something for a package delivered to the person. 
Is this the case for the Ukraine, and if so, how much is this, generally?

----------

> I've heard in some former Soviet nations, that the government charges someone a tax fee or something for a package delivered to the person. 
> Is this the case for the Ukraine, and if so, how much is this, generally?

 What are you sending ? It's usually good enough just to declare a much lower value than what the contents are worth. The customs people will be none the wiser.

----------


## ChrisC30

Well, I've found a service that will deliver flowers and maybe a small teddy bear to her on her birthday.    ::   
So that's what I'd be doing. 
I've just heard stories about people sometimes having to go down to some office and pay on the value of the item.  Not really sure if a delivered service would be the same affair or not.

----------


## Jeff

> Well, I've found a service that will deliver flowers and maybe a small teddy bear to her on her birthday.     
> So that's what I'd be doing. 
> I've just heard stories about people sometimes having to go down to some office and pay on the value of the item.  Not really sure if a delivered service would be the same affair or not.

 
Duty is only charged on imports as they enter the country (usually in the mail, and I guess that the duty is paid at the post office in those cases), so if the items are being sent from within Ukraine, your friend won't have to pay anything.

----------


## ChrisC30

Thanks!    ::    Dyakuyu! 
I was hoping that was the case.  I want to send her a nice floral arrangement, but now I may be able to do alittle more.

----------


## TATY

Is this a Ukrainian bride?

----------


## ChrisC30

Well, she's Ukrainian, and I plan to marry her.    ::   
But nah. 
She's much better than a Ukrainian bride.

----------


## TATY

Did you meet her on the interweb?

----------


## ChrisC30

Yes, we've been emailing for months, as friends first. 
Why the curiosity?    ::

----------


## TATY

> Yes, we've been emailing for months, as friends first. 
> Why the curiosity?

 Is it from such a site where pretty young East European women are looking for rich Western men?

----------


## ChrisC30

No, it isn't. 
Are you looking for a date?   ::

----------


## ChrisC30

Sorry if I seem rude. 
Just wondering why how I met her matters at all. 
If you're opposed to internet based relationships, why comment?

----------

